# How to identify the model of Shimano STI shifters I have?



## Brownie0629 (Jul 5, 2014)

I need to order some parts for the Shimano 105 STI shifters on a 2006 Lemond Versailles Triple. The Front derailleur has "FD 5504" stamped on the inside of the cage so I downloaded the Shimano docs and learned which 105 STI shifters were recommended. Looking at the Shimano docs, I have narrowed it down to two models: either ST-5510 or ST-R600. But I can't tell which. They look exactly the same to me. One of the parts, "Name Plate with Fixing Screw", has different part numbers for the each model shifter. 

Does anyone know how to positively identify the shifter model?
<script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/703c1fc7/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The part number for the shifter should be molded into the shifter body under the brake hood. I just verified this on my 9 speed STI levers. Try rolling your brake hoods forward and checking there. The handlebar tape may cover all or part of it as it was on mine, but I found it within seconds.


----------



## Brownie0629 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hmm, nothing visible that I can see but it could be covered by tape. Would have to very close to the edge of the body to be covered. I was going to replace the tape anyways so I will check when I remove the tape. Thanks for the tip.
<script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/703c1fc7/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Brownie0629 said:


> Hmm, nothing visible that I can see but it could be covered by tape. Would have to very close to the edge of the body to be covered. I was going to replace the tape anyways so I will check when I remove the tape. Thanks for the tip.
> <script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/703c1fc7/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


The model number is on the outboard plastic part of the shifter body which is revealed by pulling rear outboard part of the hoods forward.


----------

